# Cambrai aires warning.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

A month ago we were looking to overnight on the Cambrai aires. Beware it does not look too much like the idyllic photo in the book. The barrier has been trashed, the whole plot having been overtaken by travellers. The surrounding area is very run down with derelict buildings adjacent. At the time of our visit a group of children were looting whatever they could carry from these buildings. Needless to say we moved on.............


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just remind us of the location please.

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> Just remind us of the location please.
> 
> cabby


Cambrai; Northern France; N50*11.110' E003*13.551'.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes of course, sorry was thinking of cambrils Spain.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We possibly had a lucky escape last week - we almost headed for Cambrai but made a late decision to go to nearby Bergues instead. Flat, free, and loads of space - though the approach road was somewhat pot-holed. An easy 45 minute run to the tunnel early on Sunday morning. I'd use it again.

Regards,
John


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Bergues instead. Flat, free, and loads of space - "though the approach road was somewhat pot-holed."
> 
> Regards,
> John


That is a huge understatement :wink2:
Needed a new suspension:frown2:

tony


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> That is a huge understatement :wink2:
> Needed a new suspension:frown2:
> 
> tony


Fair cop Tony, you are correct - some were more like craters than potholes - and all the worse on the way out in the dark.

I hope they do a better job on the artificial soccer pitch currently under construction near the entrance . . .

John


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Some years ago we stayed at a hotel in Roubaix, fairly close to Cambrai. After checking in (and having to pay in advance) we found out that the ground floor of the hotels seemed to be given over to social housing. Our new Audi A6 was the only car in the 'secure' carpark, around which lots of children were cycling and playing football, etc. We went into our room then left it locked to go to get some things from the car. When we came back we were sure some-one had been in the room. We left and went to Dunkirk for the night.
I know we weren't in a MH and we weren't on an aire but it really put us off staying in that area.
lala


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's a nice little municipal at Cambrai right opposite the Buffalo Grill.
The manage looks as though he might be ex-military and runs a very tight ship, good security etc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, if you're in the area again then give the aire at Marcoing a try just down the road.

6 places, all facs free inc hook up (only when street lights are on  )

http://www.marcoing.fr/decouverte/aire-de-camping-cars/

Pete


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

peejay said:


> Thanks for the heads up, if you're in the area again then give the aire at Marcoing a try just down the road.
> 
> 6 places, all facs free inc hook up (only when street lights are on  )
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete that looks a nice spot. We opted instead for the Banteux site. This should take 8 vans but on the day 4 vans had decided to park across all the bays, we ended up parking alongside a German van on the tarmac sports pitch. The custom service point consisted of a lift-up drain for grey/toilet waste & one percussion tap which looked like people had used to flush their toilet cassettes with....gave that a miss.


----------

